# leather dye /repair kit results



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i recently picked up some used car seats , the outer bolsters were not up to standard and i looked into new pieces and various dye/paint/repair options

i decided after lots of reading that i needed a water based dye kit, i went with www.leathermagicuk.com and got the £34 repair kit

heres what the leather looked like when i had removed it from the foam and base




























the instructions state you should wipe the leather down with the solution included (alcohol i think ) and then sad the leather with the 220 paper that comes in the kit...alot of the minor creases and cracks sand out at this stage

heres the sanded leather



















next job...wipe on 3-4 thin coats of dye and you have the option to spray the final coat with a sprayer thats included

i was *very * happy with the results , most of the cracks and creases are gone or improved and the bolster easily looks as good as a one year old part (its 11 yrs old really) im not easily pleased and had my doubts about doing this, but im fully satisfied and couldnt expect any better unless i paid for brand new leather. it still feels and looks just like it should and it doesnt smell bad of chemicals at all...pics look a little patchy but its very nice in person



















heres the dyed one next to the passenger seat for comparision(the drivers one was worse that that )










heres a gear knob i refurbed...no before pic but the colour was worn away on the stitching










ive only used about 5% of the kit , so its great value..i just hope it lasts a few years


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's impressive matey, never knew you could get a kit like that! Top results too! :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

bloody hell, thats ace! got any before and after shots with it on the seat?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

minnnt said:


> bloody hell, thats ace! got any before and after shots with it on the seat?


this is the nearest comparison i have...the drivers on was slightly worse than that on the upper seat










i havent fully assembled the drivers seat as you have to leave it for 48hrs


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thats dam impressive. Get some more afters shots up so we can see and then stick it in the monthly competition. I know it's not a full detail but it is different and it has improved the look of the car so a worthy entry I think.


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

very impressive... may have to give this a go on my seats, they have alot of creases like yours


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is very impressive - just shows what can be done :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

crikey. Nice transformation.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Was it the standard repair kit with the 10 colours you need to mix?
It looks like it's done a great job. Do you think it could do a full set of 1/2 leather seats?
Cheers


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

pug , i ordered the standard black , you get about 200mls

if its not black then its best to send them a sample or headrest and they will match the colour and shine to your trim

id guess it might just do some half leather seats..im sure they do bigger kits if needed


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> pug , i ordered the standard black , you get about 200mls
> 
> if its not black then its best to send them a sample or headrest and they will match the colour and shine to your trim
> 
> id guess it might just do some half leather seats..im sure they do bigger kits if needed


:thumb: think i'll give this a try, don't need to do the rears just thinking about giving them a light coat just to make sure.
Cheers


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats superb, i wonder how it holds up to abuse ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its sposed to hold up as good as oem finish...i did re sand a few spots and i also did a scrap test piece , seems to be pretty tough and it sanded just like the orig stuff, i couldnt make it come off the test piece either


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great mate, I know how much research you've put into the kits too


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Alex L said:


> That looks great mate, I know how much research you've put into the kits too


your turn to do that stering wheel now:driver:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

really usefull web site you have found there, have saved to favs for the future, fab results you have acheived just shows what can be done with product knowledge, some skill and time.........:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> your turn to do that stering wheel now:driver:


Think I will once it's come back from the doctors and we've recovered a bit from the fees


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic Steve

Is that called reconnalisation (sp)??

I wouldn't want to sand modern day leather mind as its no where near the thickness of what it used to be unless on prestige cars!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Fantastic Steve
> 
> Is that called reconnalisation (sp)??
> 
> I wouldn't want to sand modern day leather mind as its no where near the thickness of what it used to be unless on prestige cars!


from what i understand reconnalising is a similar process using solvent based products , from my research these can crack and dry out the leather...water based ones are suposed to be kinder and not crack so easily

i wouldnt worry about sanding em....its only the colour that comes off , it hardly touches the leather at all, as the grain still shows through on that bolster


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry steve is it this kit... http://www.leathermagicuk.com/products/Protected-Top-Coated-Leather-Recolouring-Kit.html

or this one?

http://www.leathermagicuk.com/products/Deluxe-Leather-Restoration-Kit.html

ta!

jim


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

1st kit is what i have, 2nd one is for holes,tears and badly damaged stuff

if in any doubt email or ring em...ask for ash he's pretty helpfull


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Paul TVR (Oct 31, 2006)

Top work mate, I'll send my seats over if I get the car back


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Supberb transformation of the leather there. :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Very impressive result -- something that takes a little time and patience I recon -- not something I have in huge quantities.


----------

